# Montecristo White Court (Tubo) Cigar Review - Too smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

So very smooth and delicious. Burns like a gem, but a little tight on the draw. A very high quality mild cigar from a great company.

Read the full review here: Montecristo White Court (Tubo) Cigar Review - Too smooth


----------

